# watch him



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

my dog had already learned this via eurosport when i got her this command basicly you tell her to watch him she will look for someone to focus on and then bark at them at the end of her leash 

in north america they call this a level one protection dog

when i brought her into the country i converted the command to english with some personal protection trainers. Still going to work on it though with the new trainer i have. Very easy command there is a way to do it using leerburgs method but i still would never teach this command alone without a few sessions with a good trainer even though it is pretty easy and seems harmless.

Was wondering if anyone elses dog knows this command?


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

That is what I wanted to teach Cullen. I heard that the SDA uses something similar, but there are no SDA trainers around me.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca does. It's one of the few commands she knew in English from her previous owner actually (she mostly knew German when I got her.)


----------

